# bonding multiple cell phone modems



## videoeden (Mar 28, 2005)

I am looking for a way to combine several cell phones which will act as modems to one computer.
I need to stream live video, so I need a way to get high speeds by doubling or tripling the upload speed.
Any information would be appreciated!
Thanks!

wetz<AT>inter<DOT>net<DOT>il

Edited to make email address less attractive to SPAMmers! :1angel:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

wait you can bond cellphones together to make a modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

MultiLink is the process for combining multiple modems to create a single faster connection. The ISP in use has to support the feature, and you have to pay for the number of connections you want to establish. I tinkered with this before broadband came to the sticks where I live, but it was less than satisfactory. I suggest you consider alternatives...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Some companies have data services that operate at easily 4 times the standard data rate for a 45k modem...of course, you pay out the nose for it- though when you think about it, you'd probably end up paying about as much for the airtime of multiple phones.

I don't know whether they have this in Israel though.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

your experience wasn't that great was it with 56k modems? but then again Broadband is far faster than 56k so with linking more than one BB modem linked would that be better? but how would it work with cell phones?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are several broadband routers with dual WAN capability to allow greater bandwidth and/or backup. Businesses sometimes install these with a DSL and a broadband cable account to provide backup if one service goes down. I believe the cheapest ones are available are probably the Hawking Dual WAN Firewall/Router models, though there are others such as xincom dual WAN Router.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

so with a DSL connection and getting a Dual WAN connection do you need two seperate DSL lines from two seperate DSL phone lines? on two different tele numbers? or can they be 2 DSL lines connected to one DUAL WAN router just using one DSL tele number?


----------



## TechGuy (Dec 22, 2004)

Lawfirm I worked for had a t1 and business class cable modem for backup purposes. Had a tw2002 server running on it for a while until I left.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

norin said:


> so with a DSL connection and getting a Dual WAN connection do you need two seperate DSL lines from two seperate DSL phone lines? on two different tele numbers? or can they be 2 DSL lines connected to one DUAL WAN router just using one DSL tele number?


You need two separate broadband lines, they could be from one provider or from different providers. Usually, this is done for redundancy to minimize the impact of outages.


----------



## kurtol (Jun 28, 2009)

norin said:


> wait you can bond cellphones together to make a modem?


Yes, you can. Here is a company that used the "broadband bonding" technology to stream live video over bonded cellular modems:
http://luckyyoufilms.com/mushroom-networks-brings-the-juice/

Also here is how they did it:

YouTube - Behind The Scenes: Robert Reddick Tech Ops. Guru


----------

